
Coyote – making asynchronous software easier to design, develop and test - cjlovett
https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/research/blog/coyote-making-it-easier-for-developers-to-build-reliable-asynchronous-software/
======
ajayman
I really like the idea of being able to consistently and reliably reproduce
these hard asynchronous bugs. I have heard engineers working with customers
and finding it hard to understand and fix issues because the issue happens in
certain conditions that are unknown. This leads to many issues left unresolved
or fixed through workarounds that seem to hold things up.

Coyote now empowers the developers, by not only identifying hard to find bugs,
but also enable them to replay these bugs and study the root cause and make a
solid fix. This should help with stability and uptime of services over time.

------
inaseer
Super happy to see Coyote publicly released. Our team within Azure has used it
on a number of services and cannot say enough good things about it. It has
allowed us to develop code knowing that safety and liveness violations due to
subtle race conditions are caught in testing and design time instead of
production! For folks familiar with software verification tools, you might
know the project as P#. Coyote is an evolution of P# and adds support for
testing task-based programming (.NET's TPL framework) in addition to the
state-machine based actor programming model.

------
dnovatchev
Coyote brings a fundamental and revolutionary change in the design,
development and testing of asynchronous systems:

\- Finding even the most obscure concurrency bugs even before pushing to
production?

\- All done on your laptop and in no time?

\- Giving you a full repro in the Debugger?

Not only are big professional teams in Azure reporting this, but I personally
have benefited enormously from being able to use Coyote in my work.

------
bash900
Coyote is very useful for developing and testing asynchronous services
particularly in the context of hard to find async bugs. We can feel confident
in the quality of the services we build and deploy to production using Coyote.

------
sreezhacker
This is fantastic framework

